# The Drinking Song of Pelagius--Who Says Church History Isn't Fun?



## kevin.carroll (Apr 20, 2005)

*The Drinking Song of Pelagius--Who Says Church History Isn\'t Fun?*

This makes for a good laugh!

http://www.cs.rice.edu/~ssiyer/minstrels/poems/78.html

[Edited on 4-20-2005 by kevin.carroll]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2005)

That's a good one. 

I like this Reformation Day song (sung to the tune of "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious"):

When I was just ein junger Mann I studied canon law;
While Erfurt was a challenge, it was just to please my Pa.
Then came the storm, the lightning struck, I called upon Saint Anne,
I shaved my head, I took my vows, an Augustinian! Oh "¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

When Tetzel came near Wittenberg, St. Peter´s profits soared,
I wrote a little notice for the All Saints´ Bull´tin board:
"œYou cannot purchase merits, for we´re justified by grace!
Here´s 95 more reasons, Brother Tetzel, in your face! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

They loved my tracts, adored my wit, all were exempleror;
The Pope, however, hauled me up before the Emperor.
"œAre these your books? Do you recant?" King Charles did demand,
"œI will not change me Diet, Sir, God help me here I stand." Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

Duke Frederick took the Wise approach, responding to my words,
By knighting "œGeorge" as hostage in the Kingdom of the Birds.
Use Brother Martin´s model if the languages you seek,
Stay locked inside a castle with your Hebrew and your Greek! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

Let´s raise our steins and Concord Books while gathered in this place,
And spread the word that "œcatholic" is spelled with lower case;
The Word remains unfettered when the Spirit gets his chance,
So come on, Katy, drop your lute, and join us in our dance! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW. WOW. WOW!

:bigsmile:

That's gone a long way beyond cool to register as awesome!

JH


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2005)

That was cool! How very Scots of you!


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 21, 2005)

Andrew, after more than a day, I still can't get that ridiculous song out of my head.....and I still laugh at it every single time. That's just brilliant.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 21, 2005)

At least he's orthodox on Pelagius & beer!


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> At least he's orthodox on Pelagius & beer!



:::wondering who "he" is...:::


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



Me too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2006)

Cheers to Martin Luther!


----------



## caddy (Oct 30, 2006)

*Hillaire Belloc* was Best Buds with G.K. Chesterton. I think he probably came up with a few good lines ( and probably songs ) over some good brew himself !


----------

